# The Duck Hunter



## FTRPO (Apr 25, 2009)

A duck hunter was out enjoying a nice morning on the marsh when  
he decided to take a leak.... He walked over to a tree and propped up his gun. Just then a gust of wind blew, the gun fell over, and discharged... Shooting him in the genitals.

Several hours later, lying in a hospital bed, he was approached by his doctor. 'Well sir, I have some good news and some bad news. The good news is that you are going to be OK. The damage was local to your groin, there was very little internal damage, and we were able to remove all of the buckshot.'

'What's the bad news?' asked the hunter.

'The bad news is that there was some pretty extensive buckshot  
damage done to your penis.  I'm going to have to refer you to my  
sister.'

'Well I guess that isn't too bad,' the hunter replied. 'Is your sister a plastic surgeon?'

'Not exactly.' answered the doctor. 'She's a flute player. She's going to teach you where to put your fingers so you don't pee in your eye.


----------



## exodus (Apr 25, 2009)

iLol! xDDD


----------



## RDUNNE (Apr 26, 2009)

hilarious lol


----------



## Medic506 (Apr 26, 2009)

Ahaha! Mental Pictures Mental Pictures!!!


----------



## RMSP05 (Apr 26, 2009)

That is hilarious!!!!!


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 26, 2009)

Brilliant.


----------



## Stewart1990 (Apr 26, 2009)

oh my........what if he covors the wrong hole?


----------



## JustMarti (May 2, 2009)

very funny!


----------



## VFFforpeople (May 2, 2009)

ROFL!!!! O man!!!..at that point, I would ask for the Michael jackson make over lol.


----------



## nibejeebies (May 12, 2009)

Pretty sure after something like that I would be BEGGING for a mercy killing.


----------



## Amack (May 16, 2009)

haha good one!


----------



## willbeflight (May 16, 2009)

*Here is a funny for ya!*

A cardiologist died and was given an elaborate funeral. 

A huge heart covered in flowers stood behind the casket 
during the service. Following the eulogy, the heart opened, 
and the casket rolled inside. The heart then closed, sealing 
the doctor in the beautiful heart forever. At that point, 
one of the mourners burst into laughter. When all eyes stared at him, he said, "I'm sorry, I was just thinking of my own funeral....I'm a gynecologist." The proctologist fainted.


----------



## WannaBeFlight (May 16, 2009)

Nice one!!!!


----------



## Erik (Jul 10, 2009)

Funny, but since I am a gun nut, and a duck hunter, I just have to point out that you do not hunt birds with buckshot. Not like anyone cares, I'm just an insomniac.


----------



## *EMT-n-training* (Aug 28, 2009)

oh these were both really funny


----------



## whizkid1 (Aug 28, 2009)

That's a good one I needed a good laugh.


----------



## ethorp (Aug 28, 2009)

haha great


----------



## anezay2004 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Lol thats great*

Lol thats greath34r:


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 4, 2009)

A medical student, an Internist, a Psychiatrist, a Surgeon and a Pathologist go duck hunting.
They barely find their duck blind before the first duck flies over.  The medical student is the first to raise his shotgun, but unable to tell if the duck is really a duck, he does not shoot.
The internist aims his shotgun, but can not tell if the duck is male or female and he does not shoot.
The psychiatrist has the duck framed in his sight, but then lowers his shotgun, claiming "I know this is a duck, but does the duck know he's a duck?"
The surgeon quickly raises his shotgun, aims, and without pause shoots.  The duck falls to the ground.  The surgeon turns to the pathologist.  "Go figure out if that's a duck or not."


----------

